# Deformed Kid, Anyone have Answers?



## ShearOaksFarm (May 20, 2017)

Hello! I just signed up for this website today, I need some help!

My goat had her second freshening this year. She had triplets, two bucks and a doe. Unfortunatly the doe was very disfigured and she did not make it She had very bent and curved legs and would not straighten. They were also too short for her body. Her head was also kind of odd maybe it was just me. When I went back to look at her the belly was also very large and distended for how big she actually was, which is pretty small. 

The other two are perfectly healthy so far, already walking around. And my doe has had kids once before and they were perfect.

I just want to know what this could be caused by. I used a different buck this year, but he has also sired other kids. I would perefer not to wether the two boys that survived and sell them as bucks, but i don't want to do that if this is something genetic and could be passed on. I can post pics of the baby if that gives more info.

I read somewhere that there might not have been enough room in the womb for all of them, is that possible? My doe is kinda small being a Nigerian.

I would appreciate input. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably positioning in the womb. Wouldn't be surprised if she got less nourishment too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very possible that the little doe did not get enough while she was developing.
The bent legs could be from lack of selenium as well which is easily remedied with BoSe.
As for the belly, now that's a bit of a mystery. Was she bottle fed?
It does sound like some sort of freak thing; if you have more than a couple born out of different does with abnormal traits then I would question the buck.

eta welcome to TGS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree could be selenium deficiency.

What was she being fed throughout he pregnancy and did she have access to free choice loose salt and minerals?
Was she the bottom of the pack and pushed off the feed?

Was she is good condition, such as weight or very thin?

Nutrition is important, minerals as well when pregnant. Keeping worm loads and cocci down is important as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It very well could have just been a freak accident. I would think back and see if you gave any meds or wormers while she was prego. 
Years ago I had a doe that I could not get the kid out of. Took to the vet and it had some odd growth on the top of his head but it wasn't soft, it was very firm and had bone. She did get valbazen (sp ch) while bred and I think still to this day that may have played a part in it. The sibling was a buck and I kept him as a buck and had him as a sire and no issues.
This year I had one kid that had half a ear born. His two sibling were fine. She did not get ANY meds or wormers. I think it was just a freak thing but to play it safe am not going to repeat that breeding. 
There are so many things that could cause a birth defect from environment to management to genetics. Right now I would chalk it up to a fluke


----------



## ShearOaksFarm (May 20, 2017)

Thank you for all the great responses!

The baby died just moments after she came out, so it was not from her being Bottle fed. I have had friends who have had their Bottle fed babies their babes and their legs bent, but when they started using milk from a goat they were fine. 

I didn't really think of selenium deficiency because I did give here a boost of it through the pregnancy. But it might have been a week or two late I got super busy with school. I didn't give it to my other goats in the past and their kids were fine soo... I will stay on top of that next time thank you!

I give my goats natural herbal dewormer in their food along with backing sofa and minerals so it isn't really free choice to them. They either eat it or they don't eat. I hand mix their food so everyone gets the proper portions of everything, especially the mother. She eats seperatly from everyone because my other doe doesn't like her.

I think it might just be a fluke or not enough nutrition/space in utero . My friend bred her doe to the same Buck and we will find out in a couple weeks if he might be a "culprit"

Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I wouldn't say either sire or dam is the culprit (well unless either one keeps giving issues) sometimes it's as simple as she carries a gene of a defect and he does as well so together they have a higher chance of producing a birth defect. It could be something as small as a 2% chance or something higher. Like for us humans when we go into the doctor they ask if either the mother or father has any known health issues. If the father does there is a small chance the child will, if both have the same health issue then that chance is even higher. That's why I choose to not repeat that breeding again. It wasn't doe or bucks father just (if it was genetic) they didn't mesh well together.......which in my case sucks because those other two kids are stunning!!!


----------



## ShearOaksFarm (May 20, 2017)

I looked over the doe again and took pictures for future reference. I believe undernourishment/underdevelopment is the cause. Based on the teeth and the legs, they looked like they are definitely underdeveloped. I believe the boys got all the nutrients and left her underdeveloped. 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.

I wouldn't have baking soda pout free choice, only when they look bloaty.

I would recommend having loose slat and minerals with good copper and selenium out free choice.

Herbal wormers will not keep away an explosion of worms. Stress can trigger them and the herbal kind of wormer will not be effective.


----------

